# Having trouble picking an exhaust



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

So I'm looking for a catback system to swap out for my new goat's stock system. I was originally gonna go with the Spintech 2.5 x pipe set up but after listening and reading about so many different exhausts on goats idk what to pick! Plus the fact that I read that some haven't been happy with the spintech system. im open to any suggestions.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

thats a preference question that really only you can answer...the only reason ive heard people not liking spintech is because they are loud...so if you like loud it may be for you...i would suggest going in and listening to the sound clips.
So what kind of sound are you looking to have?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd vote for Bassani (yeah, I'm a little biased) because it's not obnoxiously loud, is one of the cheapest 304 stainless steel catbacks you can get for it ($700ish? mine was $640 on clearance from Maryland Speed), and has a great tone without rasp or drone. Not a police magnet, either.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just bought magnaflow... Not loud enough... Very dissapointed... Couldn't tell much difference from stock


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I pieced together custom stuff with the aim of making the most power for the totality of what I was doing with the engine. The sound that came out the pipes ended up being very pleasing. I went at it all backwards. Go figure. . .


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'd vote for Bassani (yeah, I'm a little biased) because it's not obnoxiously loud, is one of the cheapest 304 stainless steel catbacks you can get for it ($700ish? mine was $640 on clearance from Maryland Speed), and has a great tone without rasp or drone. Not a police magnet, either.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Your best bet would be to listen other GTO's in person. I don't know if you are part of any GTO or other club but that would be a good start.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Also, I don't if this applies to these cars:
H pipes go better with chambered mufflers
X pipes go with straight thru/resonator type mufflers.
H pipes can also go with straight thru and X pipes can go with chambered but O/R X and chambered is usually raspy at the upper RPMS.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I looked on youtube for a long time trying to decide what to get. I originally did a dual spintech and resonator delete on my 04 and it sounded good. It sounded like the new ZL1 camaros kinda in a way because you could tell it still had the cats and some restriction backpressure, but also had a more open chambered muffler out the back. It didn't drone and was only loud when you wanted it to be. Now I have Headers and 3" catless mids and its obnoxious most of the time, but then again thats what I wanted. I got alot of " does that thing have a V6 in it?" from alot of people who just didn't know. So you could say I was trying to answer some questions.


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

Any particular reason you can`t team up with a professional muffler shop that gets into high performance exhaust and build your own ? Its my car , and i`d like to have it MY WAY . Store bought this , and store bought that , makes ALL CARS TOO MUCH ALIKE . I say be creative and do it how you want it . Granted , you will need the help of an exhaust shop , but surely there is someone out there that will work with you , or should if they are truly into helping customers . Would help their buisness too . I`d rather spend 800.00 for exhaust locally doing it my way than buying a kit that looks like my neighbors . And if i messed something up , well , i can fix it , yet the point of all of this is that i built it myself and proud of it .


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a quick question on this also. Are Spintech Super Pro Streets chambered mufflers or straight through? I ask because it has been said that putting an x pipe on a chambered muffler is not a good idea.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

doubleb0924 said:


> I have a quick question on this also. Are Spintech Super Pro Streets chambered mufflers or straight through? I ask because it has been said that putting an x pipe on a chambered muffler is not a good idea.


They are straight thru. For the 3v mustangs o/r x and chambered mufflers are raspy but I am not sure about GTOs. I have L/T, catted X and flows (chambered) and it sounds awesome. I get alot of compliments on how it sounds.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Gmantheman: Is that you Rivas?


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

That's not me.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

I ended up going with spintech x pipe sounds great after breaking in!


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

gmantheman : alright, was confused. There was a guy I was stationed with that drove a yellow '04 GTO with a black hood. Either that or I've seen you before, I used to live out in San Marcos and traveled around Escondido a bit. 
muddobberz : Good setup man, congrats.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Nightmare2003 said:


> gmantheman : alright, was confused. There was a guy I was stationed with that drove a yellow '04 GTO with a black hood. Either that or I've seen you before, I used to live out in San Marcos and traveled around Escondido a bit.
> muddobberz : Good setup man, congrats.


That had to be me as I have the only yellow/black gto that I know of in Escondido. What color is your GTO?


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine's an '06, Torrid Red. At that time I would have had the straight back exhaust, not side exit, and it was (according to my friends) "stupid loud." It has a pair of iron crosses on the back of the trunk, with red on the front "GTO" and side markers.


----------



## 1QWIK7 (May 23, 2011)

muddobberz said:


> I ended up going with spintech x pipe sounds great after breaking in!


Did you get the 2.5 or the 3"? Any sound clips?


----------

